# Water lettuce (Pistia)



## topek (Feb 7, 2012)

I put water lettuce one month ago in to my tank. It was growing beautiful for month and suddenly the roots started to fall off and some parts of them turned into a brown color. What is the reason?
Tank is 10 gallon with betta only
Photoperiod 10 hours
Lights: two fluorescent bulbs 10W each 5100K each
Sponge filter
Temp. 79F
Other plants: sword and anubia are OK

Thank you,


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Hi Topek,
Welcome to BCA.

Water lettuce receives nutrients through the water column and is a heavy nitrate soaker. As it's roots and leaves seem to be turning brown and melting only suggests to me that it may be that it is lacking nitrate or any of the macro-nutrient necessary for it to growth healthy and propagate.

Suggestions:
1.) Dose the tank with some nitrate, or combination of NPK (fertilizers.
2.) Just throw away some of the water lettuce from time to time to give the healthy plants a balance and chance to survive
3.) Throw away all except for a few water lettuce so the few ones that are left can grow healthy without you having to dose fertilizers

Other members can add to the list of suggestions.

Good luck.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with Jobber604. Water lettuce is very easy to grow but it's hungry. I like to add a little Seachem Flourish (I think it's called) and Seachem Trace. It doesn't take much and for water lettuce, it doesn't have to be all that regular.


----------



## topek (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you for replays. I am running to pet store


----------

